# Question about Computer drives



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Apr 2008)

When you transfer to another base ie Edmonton to Borden will your personal drive follow you?


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Apr 2008)

Lone Wolf Quagmire said:
			
		

> When you transfer to another base ie Edmonton to Borden will your personal drive follow you?



Yes, your Q:drive is put into the Transfer pool from the 1 ASG server, then picked up by the IT support section at your new base.

It would be prudent, however, to ask you IT guys to burn your Q:drive as well as things that may be on the local computer you use  (such as desktop documents, favourites, etc... sitting on the C:\Documents and Settings\[your username]\local settings\ ) onto a CD-ROM/DVD before you clear out.

G2G


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

Unless things are done REALLY different there, your Q drive will NOT be transferred.  Your Forces AD (Active Directory) account will go into the Transfer/Transfer Users OU (Organizational Unit) , where your new base TIS or IT section will then transfer to their own OU, and attach all the bells and whistles.  Your mailbox will be transferred from the base CEM (Exchange) server during the process as well, however current policy is that mailboxes are to be cut down to under 10 MBs before mbr is cleared out (that is not always the case however).  Prior to the upgrade of the DEMS to Exchange 2003, migratiing mailboxs was not possible in the Exchange 5.5 environment.

Sorry G2G but, I think you might have Forces account (network login) and Q drive mixed up.  The average user is give about 500 MB of disk space for their Q drive (this various, of course) and to transfer that data around would be retarded.

LWQ, stop in, and ask them, they will likely see how big it is and burn it to a DVD or CD for you.  If you are using a .pst/outlook data file (your personal folder in Outlook 2000/2003 respectively) make sure they get that for you too.

You can use the Import/Export Wizard in Internet Explorer to export your Favorites to a folder called bookmark.htm on the root of the Documents folder in your Q drive as well.  Its easy and takes about 15 seconds.  If you can copy your Desktop items etc to your Q drive it will help them out alot...they are usually having to guess at where people keep their data.

If you want the steps to export your Fav's to your Q:, drop me a PM.


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Apr 2008)

Eye, I've had my Q:drive moved for my last few postings, the most recent being only four months ago.  It was about 600MB all-up.  Didn't have to use my CD-ROM back-up.  Maybe I asked nicely and got special treatment?  Maybe LoneWolf might get his moved if he asks nicely as well?  ???

Cheers
G2G

_
*edit* - to fix CD-ROM spelling_


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

Like I said..unless things are done REALLY differently  ;D.  When Forces was rolled out, that was deemed a no-no and I haven't heard of it changing.  Maybe 'we' are just behind the times in the Maritimes...or, it might have been authorized by the folks at the army end but not the AF or Navy.

Interesting though.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

Reason they didn't want to do this was the WAN links...can you imagine APS every year??  Holy saturated batman!

Maybe they changed it, if there was a major change to TSRP or something?


----------



## Scoobie Newbie (12 Apr 2008)

Thanks all.  Burning it may be my best bet after asking of course.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

Actually, its a nice back-up plan.  If stuff becomes corrupt during this transfer or something, and you have a CD it will make it alot easier (than having to request via the CoC for your old unit to go thru their back-ups, restore the data...try the migration again...etc).

In IT systems, is never 'if' the system will die, its 'when' afterall.   ;D


----------



## armyvern (12 Apr 2008)

Good2Golf said:
			
		

> Eye, I've had my Q:drive moved for my last few postings, the most recent being only four months ago.  It was about 600MB all-up.  Didn't have to use my CD-ROM back-up.  Maybe I asked nicely and got special treatment?  Maybe LoneWolf might get his moved if he asks nicely as well?  ???
> 
> Cheers
> G2G
> ...



Me too. The IT guy has always saved my stuff onto my Q drive for me (because I am computer illiterate), and burned me a disc as backup.

When I've gotten to my new place, the first time I've logged in -- my desktop, email, my file titled "handover" that I save all the good stuff in, and everything migrated over. 

 ???   Hmmm -- and I'm in the Maritimes.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

Well once upon a time Roaming Profiles were being used.  And...when you move, they make sure bells and whistles are all attached to your Forces account before they tell you its good to go.  

Just goes to show there are many ways of doing the business.  Personally, I like the idea of everything migrating, Q drives included..from many many headaches with the out of date (IMO) ways of doing support, some of which were built to be easy for the Admin, and not for the user, which is back-azzward to me.


----------



## muffin (12 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Like I said..unless things are done REALLY differently  ;D.  When Forces was rolled out, that was deemed a no-no and I haven't heard of it changing.  Maybe 'we' are just behind the times in the Maritimes...or, it might have been authorized by the folks at the army end but not the AF or Navy.
> 
> Interesting though.



If you are in Halifax and they still use MCAN it sure is different. That "baseline" is specific to the base because of ships comms. 
I know when we went down there to test software a couple years ago, there were problems because the network there was completely different than Baseline - and they hadn't found a way to make anything else work with the ships.

Last I heard there are still problems with it - though it may have changed a bit since I worked with it. 
I hear there are/were similar issues in the west as well.
In this case I can see it being difficult to transfer Q drives.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (12 Apr 2008)

muffin said:
			
		

> If you are in Halifax and they still use MCAN it sure is different. That "baseline" is specific to the base because of ships comms.
> I know when we went down there to test software a couple years ago, there were problems because the network there was completely different than Baseline - and they hadn't found a way to make anything else work with the ships.
> 
> Last I heard there are still problems with it - though it may have changed a bit since I worked with it.
> ...



I am not on the MCAN side...Baseline SMAN.   ;D


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2008)

Get it backed up! Don't trust the system. I've lost files in transfer, and had things mysteriously show back up on my Q two years after moving. 

My home computer filters 96% of all the spam that someone tries to send. Every time I open Outlook on the DIN, I have spam about making my dick bigger, prescription drugs, escorts or mail order university options. Real secure INTRANET system :.

My civie work uploads updates in the background so we don't lose quality time. At least once a week, I recieve updates on my DIN PC that tie up my computer for 1 of the three hours I have access to it.

Our system is archaic and not to be trusted.

Ask for a backup set of your C: & Q: before you close your current account.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Apr 2008)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Get it backed up! Don't trust the system. I've lost files in transfer, and had things mysteriously show back up on my Q two years after moving.
> 
> My home computer filters 96% of all the spam that someone tries to send. Every time I open Outlook on the DIN, I have spam about making my dick bigger, prescription drugs, escorts or mail order university options. Real secure INTRANET system :.
> 
> ...



Outlook and the IntraNet have nothing to do with each other.  Apples and oranges.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (13 Apr 2008)

Eye In The Sky said:
			
		

> Outlook and the IntraNet have nothing to do with each other.  Apples and oranges.


 It's an issue computer. It's not my problem to figure out, pick or filter. If my home PC can filter it, it's mighty sad that the Canadian gov't DND setup can't block these. Our computer system sucks.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (13 Apr 2008)

Sure, to you it is.  Any points on the finer aspects of managing an enterprise network the size of ours, please pass them on.  IMO, we are lacking with lots on the IT/IM side...but it comes down to $$.  

Funny, we have UCRs that we can fill out for boots, weapons, radios, etc but not for our IT systems.

And again...Spam email and IntraNet=apples and oranges.  If I sat here talking about the turret of a MBT and a LAV, I am sure you would be quick to point out that they are apples and oranges too.   

There are so many factors that could make your system so slow.  For all I know, your DVO is plugged into an old half-duplex 10 Mpbs hub...but yes, Baseline is not the best software packaging/delivery platform I've worked with. But it works.


----------

